# muscle twitching tingling feeling



## Jingajinga (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi guys, need an insight on some symptoms i been having, full body muscle twitching, tingling sensation, hot feet and body heats up when lifting. I get those from time to time but not all once and this time it lasted 3 weeks and still going, making me bit worried. Currently running 250g test e and lgd4033 10mg (stopped an week ago to see if its related).


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 7, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> Hi guys, need an insight on some symptoms i been having, full body muscle twitching, tingling sensation, hot feet and body heats up when lifting. I get those from time to time but not all once and this time it lasted 3 weeks and still going, making me bit worried. Currently running 250g test e and lgd4033 10mg (stopped an week ago to see if its related).



Wow? I have never heard this happen? Especially with the whole body heating up. Have you seen your doctor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 7, 2021)

highly unlikely to be PED related.  I would more look at blood sugar and electrolytes, but those wouldn’t explain a 3 week duration. agree with seeing a doctor.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2021)

Hmmmmm.. do you take any pre workout. Sometimes they put a lot of niacin and other supplements in them.. you ever read a bottle of pre and it says feel it work in minutes. Well that’s why. You drink it down and WHAMO. Five minutes and your body is tinkering and heating up. The muscle twitching is weird. Go see a dr. And tell him that you are using aas l. Better to be straight up. As far as this other product you are using. I never heard of it and I don’t know what it does.  I am assuming it is one of those sarms.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2021)

Not a dr but I just read up on this darn and it possibly could be the reason of your issues.. a quick google search on your end would have given you this info. 🤙✌️


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 7, 2021)

Could be the pre workout but then again i been on pre workout for over 10 years now never had this problem. google tells me its MS..  screw google properly have an heart attack from worrying than ms. gonna wait it out and see if it goes away first.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 7, 2021)

Dude, just visit the doctor. 😂


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 18, 2021)

alright some update on the current situation, went to a doc didnt really get much out of her, got a blood done still waiting on the results. New symptoms arose, trembling cant stop shaking, google said i got parkinsons freaked me out even more, started trembling non stop. Then suddenly something clicked, what if its all from severe anxiety attack? i alway had a problem with hormone control  i cant tell if E2 is too low or too high, i never have any physical signs, all my signs are psychological which is even scarier, anyone know which side triggers anxiety?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 18, 2021)

A severe anxiety attack isn't long lasting.  It can numb your whole body and feels like a heart attack.  What do you eat during the day?  What supplements are you taking?  Any street drugs?


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 18, 2021)

pretty much living like a monk all my life, heavily into bodybuilding competed alot when i was in my 20s, eats clean dont drink or smoke no recreation drugs no orals, been doing steroids for almost 10 years, never had too much issue the only thing i find hard to control is estrogen which can lead to weird symptoms. normal just crusing around 250mg to 500 mg of test e a week.


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 19, 2021)

hormones are powerful and cause alot of strange reactions from the body. twitching is sometimes associated with low magnesium levels. are you supplementing magnesium? just wondering and trying to be helpful.


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes I went down brought whole bunch of stuff from magnesium to vitamin b complex anything I can think off to relax the muscle. 1 other reason i think its anxiety is I tried to relax by playing some video games, when it got intense i start to tremble non stop almost cant control it. should have my bloods back soon I ll able to tell if it is the e2. Never ending battles with hormones...


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 23, 2021)

So quick update on the blood results. Nothing the doc can see that affect this condition, its always the usual suspect high liver enzyme and readings high rbc. but 1 thing i find surprising is my test level is within normal range while estrogen is high even tho i am on 500mg a week of test, thus come to a conclusion the dealer fked me up its either super deliuted or fake. Im so sick of paying good money for fake shit here.... anyway i forgot which side shbg should be when it comes to muscle gains is it high or low? and if those symptoms are caused by decreased of test/withdrew?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> So quick update on the blood results. Nothing the doc can see that affect this condition, its always the usual suspect high liver enzyme and readings high rbc. but 1 thing i find surprising is my test level is within normal range while estrogen is high even tho i am on 500mg a week of test, thus come to a conclusion the dealer fked me up its either super deliuted or fake. Im so sick of paying good money for fake shit here.... anyway i forgot which side shbg should be when it comes to muscle gains is it high or low? and if those symptoms are caused by decreased of test/withdrew?



Sorry about your experience brother. We’re hear you help if you need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> So quick update on the blood results. Nothing the doc can see that affect this condition, its always the usual suspect high liver enzyme and readings high rbc. but 1 thing i find surprising is my test level is within normal range while estrogen is high even tho i am on 500mg a week of test, thus come to a conclusion the dealer fked me up its either super deliuted or fake. Im so sick of paying good money for fake shit here.... anyway i forgot which side shbg should be when it comes to muscle gains is it high or low? and if those symptoms are caused by decreased of test/withdrew?


That sucks if you were ripped off. 

Anyway, you'd rather have your SHBG be on the lower side, so there's more free Testosterone in circulation that can be used be muscle tissue. If it's bound to SHBG, then it can't be used.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> So quick update on the blood results. Nothing the doc can see that affect this condition, its always the usual suspect high liver enzyme and readings high rbc. but 1 thing i find surprising is my test level is within normal range while estrogen is high even tho i am on 500mg a week of test, thus come to a conclusion the dealer fked me up its either super deliuted or fake. Im so sick of paying good money for fake shit here.... anyway i forgot which side shbg should be when it comes to muscle gains is it high or low? and if those symptoms are caused by decreased of test/withdrew?


Do you mind sharing who gave you bunk test so new guys will hopefully stay away from said source.


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 23, 2021)

Local gym rat no brand or anything home brew properly, trusted the guy then he burnt me.. now i got bunch of garbage sitting around. waste of $$$


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> Local gym rat no brand or anything home brew properly, trusted the guy then he burnt me.. now i got bunch of garbage sitting around. waste of $$$


Bummer man


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> Local gym rat no brand or anything home brew properly, trusted the guy then he burnt me.. now i got bunch of garbage sitting around. waste of $$$


You know the guy, met him face to face, and he STILL screwed you???  😳😳😳

Fukk that guy, spread the word about him at your gym.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You know the guy, met him face to face, and he STILL screwed you???  😳😳😳
> 
> Fukk that guy, spread the word about him at your gym.


Yeah, I mean who the hell bothers making bunk testosterone... it's so damn cheap to make. Only an absolute piece of garbage would do that, and deserves what's coming to him.


----------



## flenser (Sep 23, 2021)

Unfortunately, it's safer for a local to scam with fake drugs than it is to sell the real thing. Only the later can get you arrested.


----------



## Jingajinga (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah what can i say? lesson learnt, but what really piss me off is i spent my whole life in bodybuilding, competing. lives like a monk never goes out not interested in anything but lifting. Eats clean trains hard just to get fked up by some small ass rat. Gear in australia is really hard to get if u dont have connections even then most of them are crap...


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> Unfortunately, it's safer for a local to scam with fake drugs than it is to sell the real thing. Only the later can get you arrested.


Not true, it's the same according to the law whether it's real or fake.


----------



## flenser (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not true, it's the same according to the law whether it's real or fake.


I think it's the same for the buyer, but not the seller.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> I think it's the same for the buyer, but not the seller.


It's both. It's intent, conspiracy, blah blah blah....


----------



## flenser (Sep 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's both. It's intent, conspiracy, blah blah blah....


I suppose if you try to sell fake drugs to a cop, you can be arrested for selling drugs etc. But if you are selling drugs in a gym and are reported, the cops will get a warrant to search various properties. When they turn up only fake drugs, they will not have anything to charge you with. 

This really happened in a gym I used for a while right after college. Not only was the guy not arrested, but he continued to sell his fake drugs. Of course this was 20+ years ago, so maybe the laws are different now.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> I suppose if you try to sell fake drugs to a cop, you can be arrested for selling drugs etc. But if you are selling drugs in a gym and are reported, the cops will get a warrant to search various properties. When they turn up only fake drugs, they will not have anything to charge you with.
> 
> This really happened in a gym I used for a while right after college. Not only was the guy not arrested, but he continued to sell his fake drugs. Of course this was 20+ years ago, so maybe the laws are different now.


I've heard Rick Collins speak on this, and he clearly stated that whether they were real or not is irrelevant. The seller makes the claim as to what they are, and will be charged accordingly, I believe he said it was conspiracy to distribute.

But feel free to do as you like.

But as for selling drugs in a gym and being reported, that's he said vs she said. There's no grounds for anything there, no warrant will be issued anyway. There would have to be an investigation and evidence first before a judge would grant a warrant.

But hypothetically say one was raided, has 1000's of capsules in boxes labeled Anavar, Dianabol, etc... and hundreds of vials of oil labeled Testosterone, Trenbolone, Deac Durabolin, etc.. Even if it's ALL fake, there's no way in hell he isn't getting charged with conspiracy to distribute.


----------



## Jingajinga (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok the past month have been a nightmare for me, i seriously thought i have ALS and parkinsons. Went to the doc got my bloods done and head scans didn't find anything which made me more crazy thinking they must missed something how else would i feel like this? ALS keep popping in the back of my mind, did so much research on the disease i almost went insane, everyday i find something weird like a weak finger or what look like a muscle atrophy, tonight while i was sitting on the couch my throat went so tight i can barely swallow anything and straight away i thought o shit! difficulties swallowing is a big sign of ASL! so being a paranoid idiot i am went straight on google and looking at symptom, but this time i came across couple of channel explaining symptom of anxiety which surprisingly matches all my symptoms, i never thought i have anxiety but recent bloods shows an imbalance in estrogen and testosterone, which i know can be a major cause to anxiety, but i am not sure which how high or how low can cause this amount of anxiety? anyone have any insight to ped induced anxiety?


----------



## Adzg (Oct 19, 2021)

Jingajinga said:


> Could be the pre workout but then again i been on pre workout for over 10 years now never had this problem. google tells me its MS.. screw google properly have an heart attack from worrying than ms. gonna wait it out and see if it goes away first.



Google told me I had cancer. I had a running nose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 19, 2021)

As some one that's had cops kick in their door and stared down the barrel of MP5's while my house got ransacked by the PoPo , I can assure you CJ is correct about this. Any thing they find , real , fake , products for the creation of , glass ware , shopping lists or lists of customers , scales ,, EVERY THING they use against you. But don't worry you get to see all your stuff again on the evidence table when you get to court.


----------

